# Crescent--the first milestone passed :)



## Thomas1

Crescent, has today written her 1000th post and is still continuing. 
Congratulations, Crescent, on your first milestone.
Thanks for your helpful posts, intruguing questions, and friendly attitude in WR forums. 
*Chapeau et continuez comme ça !*  ​ 
Tomek​


----------



## cyanista

*Our sweet Crescent is shining brightly on the forum horizon! 

Большое спасибо тебе за твою непосредственность, жизнерадостность и любознательность, за твоё дружелюбие и искреннее стремление помочь  -  за всё, что ты делишь с нами вот уже в тысячный с чем-то раз! 

Прости, что я опять тыкаю. *


----------



## Crescent

cyanista said:


> *Our sweet Crescent is shining brightly on the forum horizon!
> 
> Большое спасибо тебе за твою непосредственность, жизнерадостность и любознательность, за твоё дружелюбие и искреннее стремление помочь - за всё, что ты делишь с нами вот уже в тысячный с чем-то раз!
> 
> Прости, что я опять тыкаю. *



Thank you soooooo much, dearest Tomek and Cyanista!! 

It really cheers me up so much to hear something so wonderful being said in my address from both of you! To tell you the truth, I have really enjoyed my time here, on the WR forums, and when I come back home from school I always find something wonderful to look forward too at the end of my day: coming online and talking to the new friends I've made here, helping others, and being helped by our most wonderful foreros!!

Cyanista:  You're quite a poet!  *giggles* I've actually noticed this a while ago, when reading some of your posts and I realised that you should really make an excellent writer or a journalist!! Well, I'll leave the rest of my compliments for a more appropriate thread, which is coming very soon, let's hope!!  (and P.S. Нет, нет, не извеняйтесь.. _*ся*_  за "тыканье"!! Наоборот, прости меня, что я тебя все время "Выкаю" )

Thank you for everything enormously!!! 

Love, 
Cresci  (how do you like my new nickname? Heidita gave it to me!!! )


----------



## heidita

Hola Cresci, espero que me consideres otra amiga para saludarte en tu postiversario. ¡Y la CELESTINA  de tu nuevo amor...qué grande este foro! 

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Crescent

heidita said:


> Hola Cresci, espero que me consideres otra amiga para saludarte en tu postiversario. ¡Y la CELESTINA de tu nuevo amor...qué grande este foro!
> 
> HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!



Heidi!!!!! No puedo decirle a usted cómo estoy feliz de verle!!!   Muchas gracias por haber venido a mi fiesta!! 
Le ofrezco uno:  

http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...g&no=2&tt=8,539&oid=adeca948e40af078&ei=UTF-8

Sí, y aunque le conozco sólo un día, ya le considero mi amiga, y veo que está una persona magnifica, amable, y muy gentil!! 

O díos míos!  Mi "nuevo amor" (como le llama usted  ) no estará muy contento de oír lo que está diciendo!!!  

Desafortunadamente, no sé hablar el alemán, pero supongo que me ha dicho algo cómo: Que seas muy feliz con tu nuevo amor en el futuro!!!


----------



## DearPrudence

Privet!
Crescent and her non question mark.
Always asking good questions and eager to help.
*Congratulations*.
Attention au surmenage quand même  
Alors, si j'ai bien compris, bientôt à l'assaut de l'allemand ?
Bon courage dans tes études et bonne continuation.

Paka! (well, the only thing I remember in Russian ... Far enough for my little brain  )


----------



## Crescent

DearPrudence said:


> Privet!
> Crescent and her non question mark.
> Always asking good questions and eager to help.
> *Congratulations*.
> Attention au surmenage quand même
> Alors, si j'ai bien compris, bientôt à l'assaut de l'allemand ?
> Bon courage dans tes études et bonne continuation.
> 
> Paka! (well, the only thing I remember in Russian ... Far enough for my little brain  )



Bonsoir, chère Prudence!  
Merci mille fois pour vos mots tellements gentils - ils me font chaud au coeur! 
Ah, oui, vous avez mille fois raison: je demande toujours beaucoup de questions!! C'est ainsi au collège aussi  Mes profs se fatiguent de moi, et mes: ''Mais, monsieur, je ne comprends pas pourquoi c'est ainsi , et pas....etc..!! ''  

Ahh, oui - ''l'assaut'' de l'allemand! C'est un tel dommage que je n'aie jamais eu l'occasion d'apprendre cette belle langue.. J'aurais tellement voulu le savoir parler! Mais maintenant, je suis assez contente avec mes connaissances humbles de français et espagnol.  

J'espère bien qu'elles vont continuer grandir et fleurir p) avec votre aide! 

Merci encore, Prudence!!!  
P.S. Et merci pour m'avoir dit quelques mots en Russe! Je l'apprécie toujours quand on essaie de me parler en ma langue maternelle.. 
Et Bravo!!!


----------



## xOoeL

¿Es tarde para la fiesta?
*(`·¸_¸.·´¯`·.,¸¸,.·´¯FELICIDADES¯`·.,¸¸,.·´¯ `·¸_¸.·´)*
Bueno, que conste que yo fui el primero en felicitar a Crescent, pero que no sabía que esta sección existía... 



> Mi "nuevo amor" (como le llama usted  ) no estará muy contento de oír lo que está diciendo!!!


Bueno, aquí me doy por aludido.
¿Cómo me va a importar que se me relacione con una persona tan simpática, admirable, deleitosa y divertida como Crescent?  (Espero que en la aviesa mente de Heidita esto suene distinto a como es)


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades, Crescent!!!
Saludos
Soledad


----------



## Crescent

Soledad Medina said:


> ¡Muchas felicidades, Crescent!!!
> Saludos
> Soledad



Muchísimas gracias, querido/a (? ) Soledad!!! No creo que le he visto a usted en los foros, antes, y por eso estoy soprendida que me felicite pero estoy también muy feliz por esta razón!! 
Espero verle a usted más en los foros!!


----------



## Etcetera

Поздравляю! 
Быть знакомой с таким замечательным человеком, как Вы - большая честь и удача для меня.


----------



## Crescent

xOoeL said:


> ¿Es tarde para la fiesta?
> *(`·¸_¸.·´¯`·.,¸¸,.·´¯FELICIDADES¯`·.,¸¸,.·´¯ `·¸_¸.·´)*
> Bueno, que conste que yo fui el primero en felicitar a Crescent, pero que no sabía que esta sección existía...
> 
> Bueno, aquí me doy por aludido.
> ¿Cómo me va a importar que se me relacione con una persona tan simpática, admirable, deleitosa y divertida como Crescent? (Espero que en la aviesa mente de Heidita esto suene distinto a como es)



No, por supuesto, claro que no es tarde para juntar a la fiesta, xOoeL!! 
Bienvenido!  Quieres algo a comer? Te he hecho una tarta.. 

Muchísimas gracias por todas tus felicitaciones que me diste! Tus palabras me enternecen muchísimo y me hacen enrojecer (blush ) también porque son tan amables!! 
Y me encanta el confeti rojo también! 

No, lo que he dicho no fue una alusión: sólo tenía miedo que tú estés un poco incómodo al leer lo que ha dicho Heidi de...bien, tú sabes de que estoy hablando


----------



## Crescent

Etcetera said:


> Поздравляю!
> Быть знакомой с таким замечательным человеком, как Вы - большая честь и удача для меня.



Спасибо Вам (или может быть все таки, тебе?  Если Вы не будете возражать? Мне кажется, меня уже наша Cyanista уговорила.. ) огромное при огромное за такие теплые слова, дорогая Etcetera! С удовольствием могу ответить (Вам , тебе?) взаимностью!


----------



## Etcetera

Давай будем на "ты"! Конечно, немного странно, что мы с тобой уже так долго и тепло общаемся, и все еще говорим друг другу "вы".


----------



## Gévy

Hola Crescent,

Felicidades por estos 1000 ! ¡Qué pena que no te veamos más a menudo por el foro Français-Espagnol! Tu devrais y passer plus souvent, c'est toujours un plaisir de t'y voir .

Prends ton souffle, et ... en avant pour les 2000 !

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Crescent

Etcetera said:


> Давай будем на "ты"! Конечно, немного странно, что мы с тобой уже так долго и тепло общаемся, и все еще говорим друг другу "вы".



Дорогая Этсетрушка*, я рада, что ты не против!!   

* Я как раз хотела показать насколько тепло я к тебе отношусь, с помощью этого сокращения от твоего полного имени. Не знаю, вот, сработало-ли..   Во всяком случае, надеюсь, тебе нравится!


----------



## Crescent

Gévy said:


> Hola Crescent,
> 
> Felicidades por estos 1000 ! ¡Qué pena que no te veamos más a menudo por el foro Français-Espagnol! Tu devrais y passer plus souvent, c'est toujours un plaisir de t'y voir .
> 
> Prends ton souffle, et ... en avant pour les 2000 !
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy



Сhère Gévy:
C'est un grand plaisir pour moi recevoir vos felicitations!! Merci mille fois pour vos mots qui me font chaud au coeur! 

La raison pour laquelle je ne m'apparait pas tellement sur les forums Français-Español, c'est que ni mon français ni (encore moins! ) mon espagnol sont..assez _décents _pour y aller!!!  
Mais merci quand même pour l'invitation, et j'espère vous voir plus sur les forums dans l'avenir aussi.


----------



## Jana337

Дорогая Екатерина Серп Луны, 

Thanks for your posts full of positive energy and linguistic competence. 

You are not a Crescent, you are a Sun! Click. 

Jana


----------



## zaby

Браво! 

Oui, bon, d'accord, du russe je ne connais que l'alphabet  mais c'est déjà ça  et puis, c'est peut-être court, mais c'est dit avec conviction  

Merci pour tes contributions aux forums français, si intéressantes et instructives


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Hey, darling! Hope it's not too late to join the party. As the good Venezuelan woman I am (punctuality is not our best trait...), I had to arrive a bit later than everybody. Una debe seguir las costumbres de su país, no? 

I've seen you a lot, but I'm not sure you've seen me. I'm kind of shy in the French forums, you know? One should rather leave room for those who actually _*know*_ the language!

Anyway, just to say I've loved your posts, or at least those that I've managed to understand. Oh, and your avatar is so beautiful!

See you soon, honey. Who knows, maybe one day I'll dare to post something up there... I'll be counting on your help, then! 

Warmest regards and heartfelt congrats,
VS


----------



## Crescent

*Queridas mías  :* 
(Eeks! No estoy segura en cual lengua escribirlas! Es que las dos de ustedes entienden español, mientras que Zaby afirma que ella habla ''un poquito'' de español! Ooh, comme c'est mignon! )
Vale..entonces, para empezar:
* Jana:* Спасибо Вам большое за Ваши теплые поздравления! Мне было очень приятно их читать, особенно от такого человека, как Вы - кто всем всегда желает всего самого найлучего и кто так много зделал здя нас на нащих форумах.  И ещё - меня очень умилило Ваше: Екатерина Серп Луны!!! Как забавно! И ещё Ваша катринка тоже мне очень понравилась! В общем, я просто польщена.. и растаб от удовольствия! Спасибо Вам большое ещё раз. 

Ensuite.. *Zaby!!!*  Merci mille fois pour vos félicitations! Elles me font chaud au coeur..  C'est bien dommage qu'on ne se voie pas très souvent sur les forums, mais j'espère que tout cela va arrêter, et que nous nous voyons beaucoup plus souvent désormais!!  
P.S. L'aphabet russe? Hé hé!! C'est pas très mal, savez-vous! En fait, moi, je l'oublie parfois, l'aphabet russe..*blushes*  Ils sont tellements foux, les russes, pour avoir inventer un alphabet avec 32 lettres!!!  Donc, c'est Bravo pour vous aussi pour le savoir!


----------



## Crescent

Y por último, pero no por eso menos importante..

* Venezuelan_Sweetie*:  Nunca es demasiado tarde para juntar a la fiesta, preciosa!!  Tengo que confesar que su mensaje me enternece muchísimo!!  Y su inglés es taaan impresionable , pero tengo miedo que usted tenga que disculparme por mi español que es aún, como dice mi amiga, en los 'pampers' !!!!   (qué gracioso!!)
 La verdad es que, desafortunadamente, no la he visto mucho a usted en los foros, salvo las secciónes de las felicitationes...que es una pena ya que  me parece muy gentil y amable y me gustaría conocerla más a usted, si es posible!  
 Jé jé - es muy gracioso que usted dice sobre lo que se debe saber hablar la lengua antes de contestar en los foros franco-ingléses, porque yo no sé hablarla pero contesto todavía ya que es divertido y me ayuda mucho! Y creo que usted debe intentarlo también! Da igual si hace errores - lo que importa es que intente.. *smile*
 Muchísimas gracias por sus cumplidos acerca de mi...avataro.  (acabo de inventar esta palabra, de verdad? ) 

 Espero muchísimo verle a usted más a menudo en los foros (sobre todo los de francés  ) y por favor, discúlpame por mi español terible - espero que haya al menos podido comprenderlo *verguenza* ..

 Muchos abrazos y besitos!! 
 Cresci


----------



## geve

Oops - hadn't seen this one ​ 
Toutes mes félicitations à l'une des foreras les plus gentilles. 
Je m'incline devant ces 1000 beaux posts ! 
C'est ta fête aujourd'hui, choisis donc ton menu. 
​


----------



## Dudu678

Alrededor de un año buceando por estos foros y justo hoy he encontrado esta sección ¡llevándome una sorpresa! ¿Es que nadie iba a avisarme de que existía este hilo en honor de Cresci? 

Estuve presente en el momento del paso de 999 a 1000. Ya no recuerdo el tema del hilo, pero recuerdo perfectamente que te faltaban palabras de agradecimiento por cualquier ayuda que pudiéramos prestar. Sólo quería unirme a esta "fiesta" agradeciendo los mil mensajes (ya muchos más) de curiosidad, calidez y completo desparpajo . ¿Ves lo que se te quiere por aquí? ¡Dos páginas!

A seguir así


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Très en retard aussi... Mais je voulais te dire quand même que j'aime bien lire tes questions mais aussi tes pertinentes réponses dans le forum Fr-En. J'espère que le nombre de tes posts ne fera que croître et se multiplier.


----------



## Crescent

Un merci énorme à vous tous: 
Geve - j'adore les images! Elles sont siiii mignonnes!!   Surtout celle-ci de la petite fille...''je serai bien gentille''. Aww!  Quelle mignonnesse!  

Dudu - dos mil cientos cuarenta y nueve gracias a ti también, amigo!  Vale, ahora sabes que esta sección existe, y estoy segura que vas a visitarla mucho más a menudo para felicitar los otros foreros también! Pero mira, Dudu: en unos...menos de 300 posts, va a ser tu fiesta y nuestro turno para enhorabuenarte (jéjé, lo siento si acabo de inventar este verbo  ) a ti!!! A ti también mucha suerte, y muchas gracias por tus palabras tiernas. 

Karine - je ne peux pas croire que vous...non! j'ai bien promis de te tutoyer, hein? ..que tu es fait tout ça pour moi!!!! *rougit* Merci beaucoup, chéri! C'est un cadeau merveilleux qui m'a plû tant! 
Bisous pour toi, et un merci énorme enconre!!


----------

